# Any good natural swimming holes ?



## 3ringer (May 24, 2011)

I am looking for some good natural swimming holes around north Georgia. I am looking for maybe a waterfall with a pool or a sliding rock. I would like to get the grand kids out and maybe camp and play in a creek . I use to love playing in creeks and building dams and catching crayfish. It's going to be a hot summer and looking for some cool recreation.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 24, 2011)

Not too far to Pisgah NF near Ashville.  There's a campground there with a small sliding rock ... not the commercial one.  You can visit Biltmore too which is a great day trip!


----------



## no clever name (May 24, 2011)

The one Halo is talking about is north of Brevard on 276.  We use the campgrounds in the area as base for mtn bike riding.  They fill up quick so you need to make reservations.

IIRC you pass the commercial sliding rock on 276 then take the next left to the pisgah center for wildlife education.  The sliding rock area was at the edge of the group campground.

There used to be a good swimming hole off of turkey pen road off of 280 between brevard and asheville.

If you like waterfalls, Dupont state forest is the place to go.  It's about 10 miles south of Brevard.  Some of the waterfalls there are spectacular and have been used as backdrops in movies.


----------



## slightly grayling (May 24, 2011)

There is one downstream of Amocolola Falls.......I don't know the name or directions, but I'm sure some of those Mtn boys know it well.
-SG


----------



## Blast (May 24, 2011)

Dick's and Water's Creek about 10 miles north of Dahlonega on HWY 19 just before Turner's Corner.  It has camping, fishing, waterfalls, swimming etc...  The further you drive into the area the less people you will see.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 24, 2011)

no clever name said:


> The one Halo is talking about is north of Brevard on 276.  We use the campgrounds in the area as base for mtn bike riding.  They fill up quick so you need to make reservations.
> 
> IIRC you pass the commercial sliding rock on 276 then take the next left to the pisgah center for wildlife education.  The sliding rock area was at the edge of the group campground.
> 
> ...



I remember it was a lot of fun when I was a kid and boy scout.  There was a depression/hump near the bottom and if you hit it right it would throw you up a bit before you hit the water pool     Wore out a lot of jeans shorts and Tons of fun.  Thanks!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 24, 2011)

try deep creek in Bryson City NC..about 3/4 mile of tubing a cold creek, great fun. then you get out of creek and walk back up to the top and do it all over again. good camping but abit crowded.


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 25, 2011)

theres one off 197 between Helen and Mocassin Creek State Campground, but I cant remember the name.  The road runs along Lake Burton, and the campground is next to the fish hatchery.  We love camping there


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 25, 2011)

Watson Mill State Park, just outside Athens.


----------



## seeker (May 25, 2011)

hiawassee1 said:


> theres one off 197 between Helen and Mocassin Creek State Campground, but I cant remember the name.  The road runs along Lake Burton, and the campground is next to the fish hatchery.  We love camping there



Turn west on Wildcat Creek Rd. off 197 and it's up the dirt road a couple of miles.  Should be a lot of cars parked there.  It's a nice sliding rock.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 25, 2011)

Lots of good place any of the streams are good in north GA for kids to just play in, I grew up right by the Etowah and Amicalola.....Jumped a many a times of Devil's Elbow in Dawsonville, lot of folks swim around the 53 bridge and steele bridge, they are in Dawson forrest WMA and easy to find.


----------



## AU Bassman (May 25, 2011)

seeker said:


> Turn west on Wildcat Creek Rd. off 197 and it's up the dirt road a couple of miles.  Should be a lot of cars parked there.  It's a nice sliding rock.



This is where I go. Buddy has a place on the road going up. Great campsite areas as well. Good fishing too,and the creek is great on a blistering hot day. Perfect spot for for a great weekend.


----------



## polkhunt (May 25, 2011)

I remeber tubing deep creek when I was a kid. I think that is the coldest water I have ever been in but lots of fun.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 25, 2011)

another fun place in NW Ga is Cave Spring Ga, near Rome. very cold water pouring out of a hillside with a cool cave to hike into a hundred yards..then get some trout food and feed the trout and also hit the big swimming pool thats like a pond only fed by this glacial water and it is cemented in the outline of the State of Ga. has snack bar,too. Good place to spend a hot day.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2015)

seeker said:


> Turn west on Wildcat Creek Rd. off 197 and it's up the dirt road a couple of miles.  Should be a lot of cars parked there.  It's a nice sliding rock.



Here is a link to a picture of the sliding rock on Wildcat Creek;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9610239#post9610239


----------

